# Airbag fault codes



## LHK (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a Beatle 1999 with the folowing fault codes that I cant reset.
I have replaced the parts that generate the codes but I cant rset them.
Does the code 00595 "Crash data strored" means that I have to replcae the control unit?

I had a right front side impact
Here is the codes before I reset them (in Swedish)
Adress 15: Krockkuddar
Styrenhet: 1J0 909 609 
Komponent: D AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002
Kodning: 00068
Verkstad #: WSC 00066
8 Funna fel:
01280 - Airbagen på passagerarsidan är frånkopplad
35-00 - -
00588 - Tändare för airbag: förarsidan (N95)
32-10 - För hög resistans - Intermittent
00654 - Tändare för bältessträckare: förarsidan (N153)
29-10 - kortslutning till jord - Intermittent
00655 - Tändare för bältessträckare: passagerarsidan (N154)
29-10 - kortslutning till jord - Intermittent
01222 - Krocksensor för sidoairbag passagerarsidan (G180)
28-10 - kortslutning till plus - Intermittent
00654 - Tändare för bältessträckare: förarsidan (N153)
32-10 - För hög resistans - Intermittent
00655 - Tändare för bältessträckare: passagerarsidan (N154)
32-10 - För hög resistans - Intermittent
00595 - Krockdata har sparats
35-00 - -

Please help








LHK

_Modified by LHK at 11:38 AM 9-9-2005_


_Modified by LHK at 12:37 AM 9-10-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag fault codes (LHK)*

What type of accident did you have? Front/side impact?
Post some COMPLETE fault codes even if the texts are non-english,
since we need the additional informations about the type of the faults.


_Modified by Theresias at 5:00 PM 9-9-2005_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Read this with care: Airbag system, servicing
If you have replaced every required part *except* for the airbag control module, *AND* have diagnosed each DTC and cleared them, but they continue to show up, then replace the airbag control module.


----------



## LHK (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Airbag fault codes (Theresias)*

It was an front/right inpcat.
Here is the faultcodes.
Adress 15: Krockkuddar
Styrenhet: 1J0 909 609 
Komponent: D AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002
Kodning: 00068
Verkstad #: WSC 00066
4 Funna fel:
01222 - Krocksensor för sidoairbag passagerarsidan (G180)
28-10 - kortslutning till plus - Intermittent
00654 - Tändare för bältessträckare: förarsidan (N153)
32-10 - För hög resistans - Intermittent
00655 - Tändare för bältessträckare: passagerarsidan (N154)
32-10 - För hög resistans - Intermittent
00595 - Krockdata har sparats
35-00 - -
Maybee I have done somthing wrong when I replaced the parts?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Airbag fault codes (LHK)*

01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag: Passenger Side (G180)
28-10 - Short to B+ - Intermittent
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter: Driver Side (N153)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00655 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter: Passenger Side (N154)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00595 - Crash Data Stored
35-00 - -

_Quote, originally posted by *LHK* »_Maybee I have done somthing wrong when I replaced the parts?

What did you replace yet?
Ususally in case of front impacts, if the driver/passenger airbag deploys, you need to replace the airbag control module too.


----------



## LHK (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Airbag fault codes (Theresias)*

I have replaced.
Drivers Airbag
Crash sensor passengers side
Seatbelt tensioner both sides
The passengers airbag is dissconected(Child seat)
Do you think that code 00595 is reporting this fault? So this codes is old


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Did you try to clear the codes?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (LHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LHK* »_Do I have to log in for erasing the codes?

No.
As I said, in casen front impacts the airbag control module needs to get replaced. Also 00595 is pretty clear and means replace airbag control module too.


----------



## LHK (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Do I have to get a new one? Oran I get one from another car and ( not crashed car)then change the coding ?
I read in VW repair manual that it's only possibile to chane coding on new control units. 
Is this true or is it an sale argument from Vag


_Modified by LHK at 2:20 AM 9-17-2005_


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (LHK)*

we will not install ANY USED AIRBAG PARTS at work, but i know first hand that you can only code a airbag module one time. make sure you print all info from your bad module before replacement(this includes the coding). the control modules are often superseeded by newer part numbers and sometimes have to refer to vesis or bently for coding.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

Does the "one time only code the airbag control module" apply to all three of the airbag control modules used in the US market MKIII Golfs and Jettas (6N0 909 603, 1J0 909 603 and 1J0 909 608)?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Badore)*

yes, i have had to call tech. support one time regarding a 03 gti ann. edition module coding because vesis and our manuals did not even have the correct part # of module listed in coding charts.Tech. support said the coding was not avib. yet in print but did give me the coding. i was sweating because he didn't sound real confident about himself. It's not funny, but one of the other techs fried (coded incorrectly) 2 air bag module because of a incorrect coding chart, # 3 was a success! so this is how i know first hand. ** You can also ruin a new inst. cluster by adapting the mileage wrong! only 1 time allowed, and a fat shaky finger on a touch screen will do it!


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (dana vw tech)*

sorry I read wrong! A3 body, i would imagine so, BUT DO NOT KNOW for sure. never had to rep. one. usually don't get older cars in, labor rate too high.


----------

